# Shotgun Shells



## brandon327 (Jun 21, 2011)

I am headed up there to hunt duck and canada geese in october. I was wondering what kinda of shells ya'll use? I was thinking about some cheap 3" #2 for ducks and cheap 3" BB for the geese. Or maybe some 3" #2 hevimetals. I just dont want to really pay $200 for a case when I can buy 2 Cases of the cheap shells for $200.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Use whatever works for you where you are. If you are coming all the way up here to hunt, the cost of your ammo is going to be waaaay down on the list of costs. A case of shells is overkill for up here. I hunt for two weeks and never burn more than 5-6 boxes.


----------



## brandon327 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have neverd hunted the duck or geese in a field like in ND. Where i am from we hunt flooded timber, sloughs, and lakes. All i use down here is 3".


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

some days field hunting you can kill anything that decoys with 2 3/4" 6's. Some days you can't touch em with 3.5" T shot. You'll be fine with 2's and BB.


----------



## brandon327 (Jun 21, 2011)

Everybody must be shooting blanks, 111 views and only 2 replies.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

mostly because this has been asked many many times on here.

I use the cheapest i can find. Winchester experts at walmart for around 9 bucks a box 3 inch 3's for ducks and i stick to 3.5 inch bb's for geese.


----------



## brandon327 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is there a shell to shoot both with? I have never hunted the geese before. I was looking and Dunns has some 3" #1.


----------



## zim4 (Sep 29, 2010)

3 inch #1 is the way to go, does work on both ducks and geese, instead of having to switch shells every time a flock comes in.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Ive shot goose with everything from a 20 gauge to a ten gauge

if you are pass shooting i would use better shells but if in the decoys go Cheap!

You need to worry about aiming, not worrying about what shells your using!


----------



## brandon327 (Jun 21, 2011)

We are hoping to be shooting decoying birds. We are gonna have about 8 dozen canada goose decoys and 6 dozen mallard decoys all for the field.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

For what it's worth, I fell in love with Kent #2s last year. If I hit 'em, I killed 'em, no cripples.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I shot both ducks and geese with 3 in 2's of HevyMetal last year. Granted, the geese were feet down in the field spread, but they died with 2's  For the sloughs, 2's in 3inch xperts are fine. I don't like 'em for pass shootin though myself


----------



## dave young (Jul 17, 2011)

Always remember, you'll kill the most birds with the fewest shots using 12 g/cc ammo. Stay heavier than lead.
In otherwords, shoot a 400 dollar gun and don't try to save money on shells.
A cheap gun and good shells will outperform an expensive gun and cheap shells 7 days a week (6 days a week here in VA because we can't hunt on Sundays).


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I shoot a M2 20ga for ducks and geese I really like the Black clouds in #2's. Rodgers sporting goods has the best price with free shipping. I get a case for $179.99. Last me all season.


----------



## sore-shoulder (Mar 25, 2010)

I shoot 3 1/2" #2 Kents at everything (ducks, geese, cranes). No pesky ammo switching needed. Price is OK.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Kent 3" #3's 20 ga. No trouble killing ducks or 12# Canadas. Great shells. Most guys are way over gunned in my opinion.


----------



## brandon327 (Jun 21, 2011)

I think i am going to get some 3" #2 and go with that.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

dave young said:


> Always remember, you'll kill the most birds with the fewest shots using 12 g/cc ammo. Stay heavier than lead.
> In otherwords, shoot a 400 dollar gun and don't try to save money on shells.
> A cheap gun and good shells will outperform an expensive gun and cheap shells 7 days a week (6 days a week here in VA because we can't hunt on Sundays).


But what if your a bad shot?......................... :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## dave young (Jul 17, 2011)

Seems like a fair argument Dakotashooter, but.................
I still say the guy who is an average shot will shoot less shells with more devastating results while shooting the heavy stuff. 
Unfortunately, Tungsten has almost doubled in price over the last 10 months so the "big three" aren't producing the 12 g/cc shot this year. I'll have to resort to steel myself and plan to shoot the Drylok 1-1/4 oz #2 at 1375 or 1450.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I just ordered a Case of Federal ultra shock 20ga #2's 1oz for $109 with free shipping from Rodgers sporting goods.


----------



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Take a look at Reeds sporting goods. Watch for sales. I had planned on 3 inch black cloud High velocity 3's for 16.49. Brother went into store at paid 15.99/box.

20 days til Saskatchewan!


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I think the last thing you want to go cheap on is ammo, don't go real expensive either. Federal premium magnum steel is a great choice, they fly at 1450 to 1550 FPS and are very reliable. If you are looking for a single load go with a 3 inch 1 or better yet the BB. The BB should easily kill a duck at 40 and a goose at 30.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dunns has the cheapest deal on federals right now...they still ship a case to you for $99.99


----------



## NDSUladybird (Sep 19, 2011)

To drop birds in ND all you need is a full choke and good aim. Since I have started hunting up here all I have used is 3" 2's for geese and 3" 4's for ducks and I have never had a problem. I also don't see a difference between a $20 box of black cloud and a $9 box of experts.


----------



## waterfouler1 (Sep 25, 2011)

My opinon , i hunt both ducks and geese .#4s with a modified chokr for ducks and BBs for geese with a full choke tube i also use black cloud for both works greeaat


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

> To drop birds in ND all you need is a full choke and good aim. Since I have started hunting up here all I have used is 3" 2's for geese and 3" 4's for ducks and I have never had a problem. I also don't see a difference between a $20 box of black cloud and a $9 box of experts.


full choke with steel shot huh? have you ever patterned your full choke? i'll bet you its all over the paper but i could be wrong. might want to try a more open choke. i'm guessing you'll become even more deadly.....


----------



## JDP (Aug 17, 2011)

For me I use a full choke and Kent Fasteel #2 for everything. Never have had a problem at all and the case price is pretty reasonable. Never really got into the heavi shot or other matrixs on the market. In my humble opinion if you are a decent shot and pattern what ever shell you are going to be shooting you should be alright. Just my two cents... and ps if you are going to use black cloud you better check and see if your choke tube can handle it and make darn sure that you pattern it first before you go hunting. 
Happy hunting :beer:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

brandon,

If its not to late,get the best for both ducks and geese,ammo that won't break the bank and give you results,you'll shoot fewer shells and kill more birds "hevi metal" 3" #2's,this shell gives you both #2 steel and #4 hevi shot (tungsen,alloy blend)12g/cc,20% more pellets in each shell= more pellets on target=less cripples and more dead birds period.

Further you can shoot a tighter choke constriction w/o damaging your barrel if needed with this stuff.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

the tungsten in heavy metal is 10 g/cc, not 12.


----------



## duck\goosekiller (Oct 2, 2011)

I just use winchester expert 2 shot and 3 inch


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

dakotashooter2 said:


> dave young said:
> 
> 
> > Always remember, you'll kill the most birds with the fewest shots using 12 g/cc ammo. Stay heavier than lead.
> ...


*You'll just miss more!!!* :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: oke:


----------



## carlan23 (Nov 23, 2009)

I've used some Winchester Blind Side #2's and Kent Silversteel #1's in 12 gauge. Both are naildrivers as far as I can tell. Very far reach with excellent knockdown.


----------

